# Sippenhaus



## Abigayle (23. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab da mal nen paar Fragen bezüglich des Sippenhaus, das man kaufen kann. Vielleicht kann mir da wer weiter helfen:

1. Wer kauft das?
Also ich geh mal davon aus das es der Sippenherr kauft und als einziger die Berechtigung dazu hat. Oder irre ich mich da?

2. Die "Miete"
Also diese Kosten die man auch bei seinem eigenen Häuschen hat. Sollte man da vorher am besten Absprachen treffen mit seinen Membern, z. B. freiwillige Beteiligung, wer zahlt die und so.

3. Mobilar
Wer darf/kann da möbelisieren? (watn Unwort) Nur der Sippenherr oder kann man das so einstellen wie bei seinem eigenen Häuschen?

Ich sag schonmal brav danke im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (23. April 2009)

Der Sippenanführer kauft's. Er kann danach, wie bei allen anderen Häusern auch, allen Leuten der Welt alle rechte geben alles zu machen. Ich glaube aber, dass nur er selber das Recht hat, den Auszug anzumelden.


----------



## Squizzel (23. April 2009)

Ich nutze die Gelegenheit und stelle meine Frage mal gleich hier:

Was sind die Bedingungen für ein Sippenhaus?

Man brauch soweit ich weiß, X Spieler um ein Gilde zu gründen, dann eine gewisses Alter der Gilde und bekommt anschließend die Möglichkeit ein Sippenhaus zu kaufen. Ich möchte wissen ob man X Charaktere oder X Accounts dafür braucht (am besten mit Quelle).
Ich möchte mit meiner Frau zusammen ein Sippenhaus kaufen (irgendwann) und wir haben 12 freie Charaktere dafür. Jetzt ist einfach nur die Frabe ob sowas möglich ist oder nicht.


----------



## Raethor (23. April 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Gelegenheit und stelle meine Frage mal gleich hier:
> 
> Was sind die Bedingungen für ein Sippenhaus?
> 
> ...



Es werden Charaktere gezählt. Quelle ist meine eigene ganz sichere Erfahrung.

Und X ist 6 (da bin ich mir aber grad nicht 100% sicher...)

mfg


----------



## Gromthar (23. April 2009)

Seit Moria braucht man 8 Charaktere, damit eine Sippe nicht automatisch aufgelöst wird. 8, damit kein einzelner Spieler eine eigene gründen kann.

Der Sippenleiter kauft das Haus ab Stufe X (weiss nicht mehr, dauert aber gute 4-6 Monate) und vergibt Rechte wie Dekoration, Truheneinsicht, usw. an seine Mitglieder.


----------



## Squizzel (23. April 2009)

Wow das ist ja nett zu hören. Dass heißt wenn meine Frau ihre 4 Banktwinks nimmt und ich meine 4 Banktwinks dazugeselle, könnten wir eine Bänkergilde gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist es dann auch möglich unsere jeweils drei "richtig" gespielten Charaktere sämtlich Rechte an das Sippenhaus zu geben, ohne dass sie Mitglieder der "Banksippe" sind?


----------



## dd2ren (23. April 2009)

8 charactere von 8 verschiedenen accounts .. wäre mir neu wenn das nichtmehr so ist ..

sippenhaus kann der leader ab rang 7 der sippe kaufen  ( keine ahnung ab wann wir r7 waren nach 1 jahr waren wir r10 )

rechte des sippenhauses sind genau die gleichen wie beim eigenen haus .. also so zu verteilen mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (23. April 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> 8 charactere von 8 verschiedenen accounts .. wäre mir neu wenn das nichtmehr so ist ..


Das war noch nie der Fall. Man braucht immer einen Charakter (!) mehr als man selbst erstellen kann.


----------



## Gocu (23. April 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> 3. Mobilar
> Wer darf/kann da möbelisieren? (watn Unwort) Nur der Sippenherr oder kann man das so einstellen wie bei seinem eigenen Häuschen?



Das Sippenhaus kostet ca. 15 Gold und die wöchentlichen Kosten betragen so um die 300 Silber. Wie Ihr es machen wollt ist halt Euch überlassen. Manche Sippen haben eine Steuer, bei anderen bezahlt die Sippenleitung usw.



dd2ren schrieb:


> sippenhaus kann der leader ab rang 7 der sippe kaufen  ( keine ahnung ab wann wir r7 waren nach 1 jahr waren wir r10 )



Rang 7 bekommt man nach genau 3 Monaten



Squizzel schrieb:


> Wow das ist ja nett zu hören. Dass heißt wenn meine Frau ihre 4 Banktwinks nimmt und ich meine 4 Banktwinks dazugeselle, könnten wir eine Bänkergilde gründen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ihr könnt alle Rechte an alle Charaktere vergeben, das einzige was ihr nicht könnt, ist den Briefkasten benutzen.


----------



## Flixl (23. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## dd2ren (23. April 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> ich kann dir mit garantie bestätigen, dass es nur chars sind denn ich besitze mit noch 2 andren ein sippenhaus zum wohnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja ich besize auch ein sippenhaus und musste damals zusätlich 6 accounts erstellen damit die nicht aufgelöst wird wo ich damals mit lotro aufgehört hatte ... zumindest war das die aussage eines gm´s mit den 6 accounts weil sonst immer 2 eine eigene sippe gründen und das wollten die nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (23. April 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> ja ich besize auch ein sippenhaus und musste damals zusätlich 6 accounts erstellen damit die nicht aufgelöst wird wo ich damals mit lotro aufgehört hatte ... zumindest war das die aussage eines gm´s mit den 6 accounts weil sonst immer 2 eine eigene sippe gründen und das wollten die nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das die GMs das nicht wollen ist klar, denn die Häuser sollen ja für richtige Sippen übrig bleiben (Was unnötig ist das es einfach viel zu viele freie Sippenhäuser gibt). Ich denke mal der GM hat es einfach so gesagt, weil sie es halt nicht wollten, klingt zwar bisschen dumm, aber man brauch halt keine 6 bzw. 8 Acounts für eine Sippe


----------



## dd2ren (23. April 2009)

Hallo Mendragul. Vielen Dank für deine Anfrage. Bei der Erhaltung einer Sippe ist die Anzahl der Accounts wichtig. Die Anzahl der Charaktere reicht nicht, wenn diese von den selben Accounts sind. Eine Gründung ist immer möglich, aber die Gilde wird nach 24 Stunden wieder aufgelöst, wenn nicht die notwendige Zahl an Accounts vorhanden ist. Auf bald, Grimmwolf	- +Grimmwolf


ja naja jetzt bin ich genauso schlau ^^ soll das jetzt heissen 2 accounts ^^

ich hatte gefragt ob 8 accounts oder 8 chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (23. April 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Hallo Mendragul. Vielen Dank für deine Anfrage. Bei der Erhaltung einer Sippe ist die Anzahl der Accounts wichtig. Die Anzahl der Charaktere reicht nicht, wenn diese von den selben Accounts sind. Eine Gründung ist immer möglich, aber die Gilde wird nach 24 Stunden wieder aufgelöst, wenn nicht die notwendige Zahl an Accounts vorhanden ist. Auf bald, Grimmwolf	- +Grimmwolf
> 
> 
> ja naja jetzt bin ich genauso schlau ^^ soll das jetzt heissen 2 accounts ^^
> ...



Also wenn das mit den Accounts stimmt dann brauch man mindestens 2, was sowieso keinen Unterschied macht, da man mindestens 2 brauch um 8 Chars zu haben.



Flixl schrieb:


> ich kann dir mit garantie bestätigen, dass es nur chars sind denn ich besitze mit noch 2 andren ein sippenhaus zum wohnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie gesagt 2 andere und ich denke mehr als 2 Accounts sind nicht nötig, damit die Sippe nicht nach 24 Stunden aufgelöst wird. Der GM hat wohl auch extra keine genaue Information genannt, weil sie nicht wollten das man als keine richtige Sippe ein haus hat und das 1 Account dafür nicht reicht, weiß ja jeder.


----------



## Flixl (23. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Madrake (23. April 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich nutze die Gelegenheit und stelle meine Frage mal gleich hier:
> 
> Was sind die Bedingungen für ein Sippenhaus?
> 
> ...




Das meiste wurde ja davon schon beantwortet - ich werde aber trotzdem darauf komplett eingehen.

Sippengründung
Sippengründer + 7 Charakter (egal ob Twinks oder andre Charakter)
Sippenhaus ab Rang 7 in Echtzeit Sippengründungsdatum + 4 Monate (auf den Tag genau)


mfg Madrake

edit: noch eine Quellangabe - die aber nicht mehr stimmt...


        * Rank 1 - Creation: Kinship Chat, 1000 members maximum
        * Rank 2 - 24 hours: Message of the Day, 1000 members maximum
        * Rank 3 - 4 days: Kinship Titles, 1000 members maximum
        * Rank 4 - 10 days: Officer Chat, 1000 members maximum
        * Rank 5 - 1 month: Kinship Mail, 1000 members maximum
        * Rank 6 - 2 months: Kinship Auctions, 1000 members maximum
        * Rank 7 - 3 months: Kinship House, 1200 members maximum
        * Rank 8 - 6 months: 1300 members maximum
        * Rank 9 - 9 months: 1400 members maximum
        * Rank 10 - 1 year: 1500 members maximum 

von http://lotro-wiki.com


Sippenhaus nicht nach 3 Monaten, sondern erst nach 4 Monaten nach Gründung.


----------



## Gocu (23. April 2009)

Madrake schrieb:


> Sippenhaus nicht nach 3 Monaten, sondern erst nach 4 Monaten nach Gründung.



Ich bin mir sicher es sind 3 Monate und nicht 4, außer es wurde noch mit einem Patch geändert (Und der kann nich so lange her sein).


----------



## Cyberflips (27. April 2009)

Habe den Thread durchgelesen und finde die Infos interessant. 
Wie ist denn wenn einer der beiden Gründeraccounts später nicht mehr spielt bzw. still liegt. Wird dann die sippe aufgelöst? 
Also gibt es nur eine Mindestgründerzahl und kann die Sippe auch später mit nur einem Account weiter existieren?


----------



## Bartholom (27. April 2009)

auch wenn der account nicht aktiv ist sind die chars ja noch vorhanden, also hat die sippe trotzdem genug mitglieder.


----------



## Flixl (27. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Gocu (27. April 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> nach einiger zeit wenn der sippenleader nicht mehr online war wird das recht des sippenleaders an den vorher bestimmten nachfolger abgetreten. nach wieviel monaten genau weis ich leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nach 45 Tagen, falls es aber keinen nachfolger gibt ist jeder Offizier dazu berechtigt sich zum neuen Anführer zu ernennen (So wurde es mir zumindest von +Forgildan gesagt)


----------



## Cyberflips (27. April 2009)

Oki, Dangööö

Ich erklär mal kurz meinen abgedrehten Gedankengang den ich hatte als ich den Thread gelesen habe:
Meine Chars haben eine Hausgemeinschaft. Ein Sippenhaus für meine Hausgemeinschaft wäre ultracool, ok, ein wenig versnobt, aber echt cool   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vom Ingamevermögen her kein Problem, nur bisher hab ich die theoretische Möglichkeit nie durchdacht, weil ich davon ausging das das nicht so einfach ist und man ja auch 2 Accounts braucht wegen der Mindestcharaktergrenze

Das heißt also zusammengefasst, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, daß ich jetzt online für 5,- € einen zusätzlichen Account kaufen kann, mit 8 Charakteren eine Sippe gründen kann, deren Leader natürlich mein Main auf dem Hauptaccount sein soll und den zusätlichen Account dann nicht mehr weiter verlängern brauche und die Sippe trotzdem weiter Bestand hat. Dann nach erreichen der Stufe 7 könnte mein Leader dann ein Sippenhaus erwerben und betreiben... Ist das so richtig ???    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morca (27. April 2009)

Das ist leider korrekt!


----------



## Olfmo (27. April 2009)

Das müsste rein theoretisch machbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morca (27. April 2009)

Das ist pure Praxis! Wichtig ist nur, daß das aktive Konto den Sippenführer beinhaltet. Ich betreibe diese Spielpolitik auch, daher darf ich dies sagen.


----------



## Vetaro (27. April 2009)

Rein praktisch müsstest du übrigens dann noch bis ca August warten, damit du dir das kaufen dürftest.


----------



## Cyberflips (27. April 2009)

Schon klar, die Stufe 7 muss ja erstmal erreicht sein. War ja auch nur mal so ein Gedanke 
...damit lauf ich jetzt mal ein wenig schwanger durch die Gegend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (27. April 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Schon klar, die Stufe 7 muss ja erstmal erreicht sein. War ja auch nur mal so ein Gedanke
> ...damit lauf ich jetzt mal ein wenig schwanger durch die Gegend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann würde ich aber einen normalen Sippennamen nehmen. Ansonsten wirk es ziemlich seltsam und die Sippe kann sofort wieder gelöscht werden, wenn dich jemand meldet da die Sippenhäuser ja für normale Sippen frei bleiben sollten


----------



## Kizna (27. April 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aber einen normalen Sippennamen nehmen. Ansonsten wirk es ziemlich seltsam und die Sippe kann sofort wieder gelöscht werden, wenn dich jemand meldet da die Sippenhäuser ja für normale Sippen frei bleiben sollten



und das steht wo das sie für normale Sippen frei bleiben sollen?^^
Aber ganz erlich, was soll ich mit so einen rießen Haus, meine Luxusvilla kommt mir teils schon zu groß vor.


----------



## Gocu (27. April 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> und das steht wo das sie für normale Sippen frei bleiben sollen?^^
> Aber ganz erlich, was soll ich mit so einen rießen Haus, meine Luxusvilla kommt mir teils schon zu groß vor.



Ich habe ja schon das mit den 45 Tagen gesagt, als ich mich dadrüber halt erkundigt habe, hat sich +Forgildan gemeldet und mir wurde das gesagt. Es ist wohl auch nicht direkt verboten (Sonst würde es ja auch irgendwo stehen) aber gern gesehen ist es jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Gromthar (27. April 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aber einen normalen Sippennamen nehmen. Ansonsten wirk es ziemlich seltsam und die Sippe kann sofort wieder gelöscht werden, wenn dich jemand meldet da die Sippenhäuser ja für normale Sippen frei bleiben sollten


Wenn eine Haussorte vergeben ist wird automatisch eine neue Siedlung genereirt. Es kann gar nicht soweit kommen, dass alles vergeben ist.


----------



## Gocu (27. April 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Wenn eine Haussorte vergeben ist wird automatisch eine neue Siedlung genereirt. Es kann gar nicht soweit kommen, dass alles vergeben ist.



Also ich glaub das nicht, es passiert oft genug das alle Luxushäuser vergeben sind, aber nie eine neue Siedlung kommt. Früher haben manche jeden tag nachgeguckt ob es eine neue Siedlung gibt damit sie sich dort ein Haus kaufen können, also kann das mit dem automatisch generieren nicht stimmen


----------



## Otakulos (28. April 2009)

Nochmal zum Thema mit der Sippengründung früher war es so das 2 Verschiedene Acounts gereicht haben zum Gründen einer Sippe. Es mussten nach 3 Tagen mindestens 5 Chars in der Sippe sein, sons wurde sie wieder aufgelöst als es aber dan überhant nahm mit den Minisippen die nur wegen dem Sippenhaus gegründet wurden. Wurden die Bedingungen zur Sippengründung geändert Jetzt kann meines Wissens nur noch mit einer vollen Gruppe sprich 6 Acounts eine neue Sippe gegründet werden.


----------



## Redryujin (28. April 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Oki, Dangööö
> 
> Ich erklär mal kurz meinen abgedrehten Gedankengang den ich hatte als ich den Thread gelesen habe:
> Meine Chars haben eine Hausgemeinschaft. Ein Sippenhaus für meine Hausgemeinschaft wäre ultracool, ok, ein wenig versnobt, aber echt cool
> ...



Hallo,

Ich habe damals wie ich meine Sippe gegründet habe einen GM gefragt wie das ist mit den min. MItglieder. Er sagte zu mir man braucht 8 account keine 8 Mitglieder für das fortbestehen der Sippe. Man hat 48h Zeit diese 8 accounts zu finden. Twinks zählen nicht als acc d.h wenn ihr schon einen char in der Sippe habt zählt der zweite vom selben acc nicht mehr als acc anzahl.
Diese Informationen sind nicht erfunden sondern stammen von einen GM.

MFG
Redryujin


----------



## Gocu (28. April 2009)

Was ihr da sagt kann garnicht stimmen, wir haben mit 3 Accounts ein Sippenhaus mit einer Sippe die 8 Charaktere drin hat. Also man brauch 2 Accounts min insgesamt 8 Charakteren in der Sippe mehr nicht. Und wers nicht glaub der kann mich anschreiben, ich kanns beweisen.


----------



## Olfmo (28. April 2009)

Bei uns das selbe... ich habe mit einem Freund zusammen eine Sippe gegründet, das war vor über einem Jahr, da hatten wir gerade mal so die 6 Charaktere die damals gereicht haben.

Heute haben wir zwar sogar 8 Accounts in der Sippe, 3 sind allerdings inaktiv und waren seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr online...


----------



## Cyberflips (28. April 2009)

hehe, ihr dreht euch im Kreis. fängt das alles wieder von vorne an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (28. April 2009)

das wurde erst geändert ob die acc inaktiv oder aktiv ist spielt keine Rolle früher war es noch so das es 6 Mitglieder gereicht haben. Kann nur das sagen was mir der GM damals gesagt hat und das war vor 3 Wochen.


----------



## dd2ren (28. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe damals wie ich meine Sippe gegründet habe einen GM gefragt wie das ist mit den min. MItglieder. Er sagte zu mir man braucht 8 account keine 8 Mitglieder für das fortbestehen der Sippe. Man hat 48h Zeit diese 8 accounts zu finden. Twinks zählen nicht als acc d.h wenn ihr schon einen char in der Sippe habt zählt der zweite vom selben acc nicht mehr als acc anzahl.
> Diese Informationen sind nicht erfunden sondern stammen von einen GM.
> ...




so kenne ich das auch ..  8 accounts ... das wurde mir damals auch von einem gm gesagt ... und vor kurzem habe ich ein ticket gemacht deswegen .. paar posts vorher steht die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

